# NDSU Victorious



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Anybody else listen to that outstanding comeback against Cal Poly......wow what a finish. I thought the unbeaten season was going by the wayside, but luckily I was proven wrong.

What a game.................


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Un-fricken-believable!!!

I am getting a Steve Walker tattoo today...on my neck. I hope that we get a chance to see a couple of those guys play on sundays...drago, mays...maybe others?

PS- UND SUCKS!!!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I almost lost hope listening to that game. It was nice how Walker seem to keep his cool when he was having an off day and still pull it together there at the end. This years team not being able to go to the play offs and possibly the National Title game will go down in history as possibly the best team that never was.
I can understand if a team drops from Divison I to Divisionn II they should have to have a waiting period before they can go to the play off's. The Bison went up a Division, what threat could they possibly be  I think they should be allowed to go to the "dance" that's all. 
I am heading down to Brookings SD for this saturday's game, any one else heading down?

Go Bison.


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

Am I the only one in the state that thinks its absolutly stupid that they dont show every bison game on tv?? I mean come on who wants to watch notre dame. I think they need to start telivising the only real football team in ND!!!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

CD
I hear ya :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll be heading down to Brookings for the game.....should be a good one.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

What a dilemma, as a SDSU alumni living in Brookings with the Bison coming to town for the Great West Conference title game, our East river rifle season opens Saturday too. A couple of trophy whitetails are making my hunting grounds home and I just can't miss opening day! Maybe I'll get lucky on opening morning and make it back to see the Jacks win in the afternoon too. That would be a grand double trophy day!!! It should be a great game.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Smalls,

If you come to Pilates with us maybe Steve will sign your tattoo!

He claims this is the main way he stays calm, and so flexible. I go because I have too!

He is an awesome athlete. HE will make it big!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> PS- UND SUCKS!!!


Double that quote


----------

